# anybody have a good spot 4 crappie?



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

I was wondering a good spot for crappie in maryland w/o going over the bridge. I want to catch a lot of them because ive been fishing centennial and havent been doing too good. any input would be appriciated. thanks.


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

which bridge? woodrow wilson? do you have a boat?


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Crappie*

My Crappie spot has yet to produce this spring water at surface 56 yet on bottom in 15 ft is still mid 40s this being said I have usually caught Crappie at these temps in early April so the temps are just getting up in May as before landed in April, Things will change very soon with fishing picking up dramaticaly in the next few weeks. If I told yu where I fish for Crappie I would have to kill yu


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Nico should be hot right now ...I saw some crappies on there bed @ 2 weeks ago at cent ...play the spillway


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

I have always had good luck at Loch Raven res. fishing under either bridge #1 or dulaney Valley bridge


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks guys i dont have a boat and i fish centennial a lot. Im heading there after dinner and if there on there bed good cuz thas wen i slaughtered them last time. I threw a trout magnet and every cast i got a fish w/o jigging it. lol. i caught 35 in about 2 hours. so ill report wen i get bak and thanks again.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

*Fishing4life*



FISHING4LIFE said:


> thanks guys i dont have a boat and i fish centennial a lot. Im heading there after dinner and if there on there bed good cuz thas wen i slaughtered them last time. I threw a trout magnet and every cast i got a fish w/o jigging it. lol. i caught 35 in about 2 hours. so ill report wen i get bak and thanks again.


Just wondering.... Do you C&R or keep all 35. The limit is 15 per day & 30 in possession.

According to 2007 fishing guide:

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

nah i kept 0 but shoulda kept a few. I never break those rules.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

F4Life,
Like everyone is saying, now is the time to catch crappie. Most of the lakes in your area should be producing. Take some time to scout around and find the nests. They look like dinner plate sized depressions on the bottom.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Hard to beat the reservoirs for QTY. Nicodemus bridge area is a good start as is Loch Raven around Warren Rd.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Went out again tonight with F&C (aka. CrapMaster2007) and Chump to scout out some new places on Black Hills Resevoir. The action wasn't hot, but I did manage to catch a couple nice ones. As usual, CM2007 caught the nice slab of the night. An 11 incher. Seems like the sizes are getting better by the day. I'll post a pic tomorrow. 

And for any of you Montgomery County guys who fish this spot, I found out that Boyds Country Store right off the lake carries minnows. The supplier is a little hit and miss, so it's probably best to call in advance.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

hey man thanks 4 everything. im heading to needwood saturday. what should i bring and when do the fish bite the best there? directions? thanks


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> And for any of you Montgomery County guys who fish this spot, I found out that Boyds Country Store right off the lake carries minnows. The supplier is a little hit and miss, so it's probably best to call in advance.


I use to live a few miles from Black Hill. I haven't fished there in a few years but do you have good success from the shoreline or by boat? I fish there with my bros but we never actually had success with crappie.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Espresso,

We're all shoreline bound. This time of the year, they're all in the shallows anyway, although we've been starting to talk about getting a yak.

Chump


----------



## Grill'em (Apr 30, 2002)

Fished Needwood the other day on my lunch hour. I caught crappie 8 of 10 cast. Most small, but that should change as the water warms. Fish along the rocks. Great spot for the kids.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

hey grill u wanna meet up saturday at needwood prob. in the morning? dont know exactly where it is so if ya could give directions that would be nice. i wanna catch a lot of crappies and also what did u catch them on? and what do u call small 7-8 inches? cuz if there like that ill definately go. thanks


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

FISHING4LIFE said:


> hey man thanks 4 everything. im heading to needwood saturday. what should i bring and when do the fish bite the best there? directions? thanks


I'll have to leave the directions to someone else. I'm terrible with those. As for what to bring, I use a weighted bobber so I can cast out. I also leave about 18 to 24 inches from bobber to jighead. The jighead I use is 1/32 oz in white or chartreuse. I use a variety of colored mini tubes as the bait. I don't think the color is as important as changing the color every so often. Minnows work better if you can get them. Cast out and "pop" it back. Good luck.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

F&C's slab


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

F4L I found lake needlewood on google maps. search for Rockville, MD and it shows there. I never been there but the satellite shots looks pretty interesting


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Lake Needwood is just a few minutes by car from the Shady Grove metro station. I've only fished there once or twice so haven't had any success but it's a popular place for picnics and walks. I didn't know it was such a good lake for crappie.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Espresso said:


> Lake Needwood is just a few minutes by car from the Shady Grove metro station. I've only fished there once or twice so haven't had any success but it's a popular place for picnics and walks. I didn't know it was such a good lake for crappie.


I wouldn't really call it such a good lake for crappie. There are a lot of better places with bigger fish, but I think he's going because it's close by.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I went over there yesterday to meet up with a buddy to look at his yak . . . can I say snakes?

I saw more snakes in one afternoon than I have in my entire life. Brown ones, black ones, black ones with yellow stripes, brown ones with little patterns . . . 

One fellow caught a trout and this little snake was trying to swallow it without success. Is it some sort of time that they are all out like that . . . they freak me out . . . so until they are gone, no more needwood for me.

Oh, BTW, caught a couple okay sized crappie (around 3) that I threw back . . . couldn't really pay attention to what I was doing . . . I was trying to spot the snakes.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> I went over there yesterday to meet up with a buddy to look at his yak . . . can I say snakes?
> 
> I saw more snakes in one afternoon than I have in my entire life. Brown ones, black ones, black ones with yellow stripes, brown ones with little patterns . . .
> 
> ...


I think you are a tad odd with your blood worm aversion but I agree with you on snakes. I know they server a purpose on this earth but I want no part of them. My dad hated snakes, my brother hated snakes, so I am pretty sure it's genetic. I don't go out of my way to destroy them but I want no parts of them.

Imagine the look on my face when I am fishing in the left corner of PLO and as I am gazing out back to the causeway I see this thing sliding across the water heading out to the pier!!! It was a big a$$ frickin' snake ... man I thought I was safe out there but nooooo


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Imagine the look on my face when I am fishing in the left corner of PLO and as I am gazing out back to the causeway I see this thing sliding across the water heading out to the pier!!! It was a big a$$ frickin' snake ... man I thought I was safe out there but nooooo


I bet if a 50# striper gobbled it up all the local bait shop would be stocking live snakes as bait.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

hey fb im going to needwood cuz supposively there is a lot of crappies now, i just learned to fillet good, and i wanna catch a lot of crappie.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

F4Life, I forget. Are you here in Montgomery County or out on the eastern shore? Maybe there is a better place where you wouldn't have to drive so far.


----------

